# Rocky Patel Tasting Event



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

At Hudson Valley Cigars 5-8pm Rocky himself is supposed to be there. http://www.hudsonvalleycigars.com I understand there is also a scotch tasting. Doogie and I will be there probably very early.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm there. the Tiki bar should be open, sunny and 80 for monday


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Bumpty bump!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

forgot all about this.:arghhhh: was going to play golf today, glad i checked my e-mail before i left


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> forgot all about this.:arghhhh: was going to play golf today, glad i checked my e-mail before i left


WHAT!!! You're starting to take after Joe...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I had no CL over the weekend:errrr: just plain forgot


----------

